

Ask HN: Which are the remote-friendly places to work nowadays? - elcuervo

I&#x27;ve always worked remote for several companies as a senior dev but I&#x27;ve lost track on the cool-companies-to-work-being-remote. Any good recommendations? I want to do some fun stuff during 2015.
======
phantom_oracle
I can't tell you which companies are "cool", but I can tell you which ones
will not entertain(or do not understand or are generally shitty to work at)
remote.

Also, there is a flawed understanding by some US companies where they classify
"remote" as anywhere near their offices/city/state/USA (apparently the world
is too big).

Avoid:

\- Startups: Especially ones in tech-zones like Silicon Valley, NY, London,
etc.

\- Massive companies: Especially ones that are only starting to understand
what remote-working is. There are exceptions, but generally, the
AmaMicroOracIBMs of the world invest in buildings/offices and measure the
lifetimes of those assets over decades

\- Hack shops: Small companies that are involved in the Joomla/WordPress
sphere. Generally, it's best to avoid these shops under all circumstances, as
they are focused on the commodity side of development

That leaves you with a decent-enough spectrum.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Anywhere, really. I think with the exception of Yahoo, most tech companies
today will at least entertain the conversation. Of course it depends on what
you're doing. It's an easier sell for a dev than a pm, for example. And much
easier sell for a software person than a hardware person.

I'd say line up a job and then drop the telecommuting bomb during your salary
negotiation. Always worth a shot.

------
MichaelCrawford
I don't know about "cool" but here are some companies that employ remote
coders:

[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/telecommute/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/telecommute/)

I'll have lots more soon - I have identified the companies, but do not yet
have complete information.

~~~
devb0x
Why does God in your footer not have the 'o'?

~~~
MichaelCrawford
It is out of respect.

I'm not Jewish myself, however among Jewish people, it is considered
disrespectful to every destroy a document that has "G-d" spelled correctly. So
they write "G-d" unless they intend to keep the document around forever, such
as old copies of Torah.

------
dubin
Buffer's entire team is remote, and they write a lot about their approach
[https://open.bufferapp.com/distributed-team-
benefits/](https://open.bufferapp.com/distributed-team-benefits/)

------
mtmail
[https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/) lists a couple of
companies

~~~
Iftheshoefits
Those companies are mainly looking for "language X developers". I understand
how that is friendly to people who have recent experience directly with "
language X," but like so many other companies it artificially restricts the
candidate pool. That to me isn't generally friendly to workers, remote or
otherwise.

